
Linus Torvalds and Others on Community Burnout - draegtun
http://www.datamation.com/open-source/linus-torvalds-and-others-on-community-burnout-1.html
======
j_baker
Thank you for posting something about Linus that isn't him insulting someone
or giving an opinion about some inane and obscure subject ("Linus Torvalds on
Hot Dogs: Mustard or Ketchup?").

That said, my experience with community burnout is that it tends to be
infectious: someone burns out and turns into a total asshole, which causes
someone else to burn out, which causes someone else to burn out. I've seen
projects die this way (especially when one of those people is the project's
maintainer).

------
shabble
It's a sufficiently well-observed situation that Freenode even mentions it in
their guidelines:
<http://freenode.net/channel_guidelines.shtml#supportburnout>

